# كتاب باللغة العربية في موضوع علوم المادة البلورية



## bohajar (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله, 
اذا كانت هناك اقتراحات أو تعليقات من ناحية اللغة او المحتويات فاني رهن الاشارة
موضوع: المواد البلورية , مفاهيم وخواص 

الرابط التالي على 2shared

http://www.2shared.com/document/MxltgKrb/__online.html

وحياكم الله


----------

